# Dogs and Gatorade



## Scott Yancey (Sep 2, 2016)

Does any one give their dogs Gatorade when it's so hot. I always have plenty of water and frozen water. I was just wondering if it would hurt the dog any.

Thank you!
Scott Yancey


----------



## FOLES55 (Sep 13, 2016)

Gatorade is fine, I would always mix it 50/50 with water during my sporting events. Obviously go back to straight water when not working the dog.


----------



## ryanh487 (Sep 13, 2016)

Salt and sugar are processed very differently by dogs and cats than by humans and is extremely rough on their kidneys.  DO NOT give them gatorade.  If you're worried about electrolytes, natural coconut water or even pedialyte (which is made without sugar or sweeteners) wouldn't be nearly as bad, but still dillute them.


----------



## specialk (Sep 14, 2016)

my dogs wont drink it....


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2016)

ryanh487 said:


> Salt and sugar are processed very differently by dogs and cats than by humans and is extremely rough on their kidneys.  DO NOT give them gatorade.  If you're worried about electrolytes, natural coconut water or even pedialyte (which is made without sugar or sweeteners) wouldn't be nearly as bad, but still dillute them.



This!


----------



## pop pop jones (Dec 27, 2016)

ryanh487 said:


> Salt and sugar are processed very differently by dogs and cats than by humans and is extremely rough on their kidneys.  DO NOT give them gatorade.  If you're worried about electrolytes, natural coconut water or even pedialyte (which is made without sugar or sweeteners) wouldn't be nearly as bad, but still dillute them.



That's strange, my dog was put in a kennel at the groomers and they hadn't wiped the cleaner out yet. Max was in very bad shape. His kidneys started shutting down, and he couldn't eat or drink, due to a blistered mouth. After 2 weeks our vet told us to start him on Gatorade, he said the lime was best for them.


----------

